# Iman's gone into liquidation ...in Europe anyway.



## Blushbaby (Oct 30, 2008)

Well that's that my friend's just told me over the phone. She went to a dept store to go and get a foundation and couldn't find the Iman counter and was told by another SA that Iman have ceased trading!

I only tried them once a few yrs ago, but for those who use Iman regularly sorry to be the bearer of bad news!

I googled and found this:

iman cosmetics


----------



## Akhirah (Oct 30, 2008)

Iman is still sold in Morleys shopping centre in Brixton.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 31, 2008)

In The U.s, Iman Is A Drugstore Brand Now! And Its Still A Great Line.


----------



## amber_j (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akhirah* 

 
_Iman is still sold in Morleys shopping centre in Brixton._

 
Yeah, I saw it in Morley's too. Maybe they're only keeping a limited number of counters in the UK? Would be a shame to lose this brand.


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep I saw someone in Debenhams Oxford Street dismantling the counter.....there was nothing left of it! Saw 2 concerned looking girls talking to her.....ah well, these things happen to be honest. I have watched this happen more than once with different brands: it is literally the distributor who buys the stock but then goes out of business, not the actual brand that is being sold. I guess eBay, CP's and the hair shops if you're desperate for Iman!


----------



## Iman (Nov 5, 2008)

That's my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Never tried the brand but they do still sell it overhere in the Netherlands, didnt hear anything about a trade stop...  but even now they only sell it at the black hair shops so i guess that they will keep it?


----------



## ilovegreen (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a shame it didn't do as well in major stores but I'm sure it will still be in the black hair shops I still see Black Opal down my way lol


----------



## Akhirah (Nov 6, 2008)

i have been looking for black opal everywhere, where can i get it?


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol...just head into Peckham....Brixton.....Finsbury Park (PAK)....walk into any black hair shop. There you will find Black Opal, Iman, Sleek...and all the rest! I'm sure Iman will be back in a mainstream store.....the stuff in hair shops needs to be got rid off and started afresh! They cant leave that as our only option!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Lol...just head into Peckham....Brixton.....Finsbury Park (PAK)....walk into any black hair shop. There you will find Black Opal, Iman, Sleek...and all the rest! I'm sure Iman will be back in a mainstream store.....the stuff in hair shops needs to be got rid off and started afresh! They cant leave that as our only option!_

 
I swear some of the makeup stock in black hair shops has been sat there for the past 15 yrs!! It looks so friggin dusty!


----------



## Cassie! (Nov 6, 2008)

^LOL apart from the hair shops its the market!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in the States 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and saw Iman in my Target (do they have Target in England??) but then it went on clearance and it's gone already! 

I really liked Napolean Perdis, but then he went from dept. store, to Sephora, and then to Target. But it's all different now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Booo... why are the companies doing that?? )Money i suppose...)


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 7, 2008)

No, no Target in England - Boo!


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_In The U.s, Iman Is A Drugstore Brand Now! And Its Still A Great Line._

 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I live on the EastCoast, USA and I wonder which drugstore sells her cosmetics..I do remember YEARS AGO JC PENNEY used to sell her makeupline....My SIL gave me one of Iman's palette's and it's gorgeous..I haven't used it yet cause it's so beautiful..too gorgeous to touch..LOL  
I'll hav e to contact them and find out more....


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I live on the EastCoast, USA and I wonder which drugstore sells her cosmetics..I do remember YEARS AGO JC PENNEY used to sell her makeupline....My SIL gave me one of Iman's palette's and it's gorgeous..I haven't used it yet cause it's so beautiful..too gorgeous to touch..LOL  
I'll hav e to contact them and find out more...._

 
Some Walgreen's stores sell it.  Duane Read stores used to also carry it.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 22, 2009)

In the states you can find Iman at "select" Walmarts (i.e. those in the ghetto - lol). 

Its really a shame that stores keep dropping ethnic lines. I guess not enough black women purchase makeup to keep it going. Most of the black girls I know aren't into cosmetics that much and only wear minimal makeup unless they're going out clubbing.

I guess you could also blame the company itself for going out of business. The line DID need to step its game up: I LOVED the colors, but the creme-to-powder foundation was too dry and cakey, the packaging was ugly (real grandma-ish), the concealer was awful and its a travesty that they didn't carry a good liquid version of their foundations. (If they did I would be a LOYAL customer). It's sad, because Iman had the potential to be a great line for WOCs.


----------



## roxyr (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the eyeshadow & blush colors as but I've never tried the foundation or powders. I got one of the Glamour Kits "free" with one of her handbags.

Her cosmetics are now on clearance at HSN.com (IMAN Global Chic IMAN Global Chic Exclusive Collection at HSN.com)

R~


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 25, 2009)

I've heard that the business was sold or not operating anymore in canada. But there is still an Iman counter @ Sears in Toronto.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think you can find it in the UK anymore - it's not in Morley's.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 25, 2009)

I swear it's in Debenhams, Oxf St again! My friend was enquiring about a lipgloss in a promo pic at a counter the day Style Warriors launched over here, but I was only half concentrating cos my feet were starting to hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thinks* Yeah, it _had_ to be Iman, there's nothing else specifically just for WOC on Oxford Street.

The counter wasn't where Iman used to be in Debenhams, it was next to Benefit (I think) so maybe they found the money to start it back up and decided to keep one main counter


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I swear it's in Debenhams, Oxf St again! My friend was enquiring about a lipgloss in a promo pic at a counter the day Style Warriors launched over here, *but I was only half concentrating cos my feet were starting to hurt*






*Thinks* Yeah, it had to be Iman, there's nothing else specifically just for WOC on Oxford Street.

The counter wasn't where Iman used to be in Debenhams, it was next to Benefit (I think) so maybe they found the money to start it back up and decided to keep one main counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





The curse of Oxford Street.

It could have been Fashion Fair? I'm so lame, the amount of times I've trudged up and down Oxford Street and surroundig areas and I still can't remember half the brands that the Boots stocks.  The only thing I know is that the branch stock a decent amount of UD and Too Faced


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 26, 2009)

I take that back - I went into Morley's today and there was Iman, next to Black|Up.

There was a sign on the counter as well that says Iman's Back. So it could very well be back in Debenhams too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_I don't think you can find it in the UK anymore - it's not in Morley's._


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_





The curse of Oxford Street.

It could have been Fashion Fair? I'm so lame, the amount of times I've trudged up and down Oxford Street and surroundig areas and I still can't remember half the brands that the Boots stocks.  The only thing I know is that the branch stock a decent amount of UD and Too Faced
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That was it - Fashion Fair!!


----------

